# 94 Nissan Altima GXE Dies when giving gas!



## oem3409 (Apr 9, 2007)

OK got a 94 Nissan Altima that about a week ago up and died and wouldnt run at all. Unfortunately this happened while we going up a bridge in the rain. 

This happened 2 years ago, so I knew what needed to be done, replaced distributer, cap, rotor button, plugs, and new wires. Car started up fine, and idles decent, however I took it around the block and then noticed it died on me, thinking the ignition wire may have come unplugged, I checked everything, and all was fine.

Started the car back up and when I went to give it gas, it died again. Put it in neutral would not start. When I turned the key off and back on the car would start. As long as I dont try to give it gas, otherwords not over 15 mph its ok. I realized the car would die everytime I would give it gas. Got back home, and could smell gas--- 

ANY HELP PLEASE!!!!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

First things first. Is the engine light on, did you have the computer scanned for any codes or not? Just because the light is not on does not mean there is a stored code. I would start there. Autozone does it for free or if you have a Haynes manual it demostrates how thi is done.

Frank


----------



## oem3409 (Apr 9, 2007)

Engine light is not on, and autozone cannot do the scan cause they told me they have nothing to hook up to under the dash, I guess because the ports were not applied until 96 from what I was told.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

then you need to read this - every altima owner should know this like 2nd nature.
next to the gas pedal is a small kick panel. remove this kick panel and behind it you will see the ecu. theres a small screw there that you will need a small screwdriver turn. with the ignition on but the car NOT running, turn the screw all the way clockwise. be gentle though and dont force it. once you turn it all the way, wait a second and turn it back the other way - all the way. the little red led will start to flash. count the short flashes and long flashes. the long flash will be your first number in your code. the short flash will be the 2nd number in your code. be sure to write these down. there will be a pause between codes and once they have all been displayed, the codes will start over. once this happens, and you have all of your codes written down, then turn the screw once again completely clockwise and then turn it back. the led should glow constantly. turn the ignition off and replace the kick panel. the codes are now reset. 
heres the list of codes you may come across.

11 Crank Angle Sensor

12 Mass Air Flow Sensor

13 ECT Sensor

14 Vehicle Speed Sensor

16 TCS Signal

21 Ignition Signal Circuit

25 Idle Air Control Valve

22 Fuel Pump Control

31 ECM

32 EGR Function

33 Heated Oxygen Sensor

34 Knock Sensor

35 EGR Temperature Sensor (RH)

41 Intake Air Temperature Sensor

42 Fuel Pump Sensor

43 Throttle Position Sensor

45 Injector Leak

46 Secondary Throttle Sensor

51 Injector Analysis

53 Exhaust Gas Sensor (LH)

54 Signal Circuit From A/T Control Unit To ECM

55 System OK (1990-1995 Q45 only)

65-71 Single Cylinder Or Multiple Cylinder Misfire

72 Three Way catalyst Function

76 Fuel Injection System Function

77 Rear Heated Oxygen Sensor

82 Crankshaft Position Sensor

84 A/T Diagnosis Communication Line

91 Front Heated Oxygen Sensor Heater

103 Park/Neutral Position Switch

105 EGR & Canister Control Solenoid


----------



## oem3409 (Apr 9, 2007)

ok now im really lost, kick panel?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its just a little piece of plastic connected with a plastic fastener behind the center console - the one where your stereo is mounted... you cant miss it, its directly right of your gas pedal.


----------



## oem3409 (Apr 9, 2007)

ok ill check it out, never knew something like that was back there thanks again!!


----------

